# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Hoi cai win bang dia boot

## khanhhoangsg

co pc nao biet cai win bang dia boot k minh dinh cai thu nhung chang biet cai bang cahch nao bac nao biet hd jum minh voi

----------


## vanthangicom

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*

cài win làm sao bằng đĩa boot được. bạn phải có đĩa win

----------


## thewitcher13

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*

nói như bạn trên thì đĩa win ko boot đc hả? :a: chắc ý của chủ thớt là đĩa hirent boot cd, dùng hirent chỉ chơi ghost thôi nhé chủ thớt

----------


## hoanganh2

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*

hiren boot thì chỉ ghost được thôi bạn ạ!

----------


## cansaoviet

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*




> hiren boot thì chỉ ghost được thôi bạn ạ!


cho đĩa boot vào chạy thôi (đĩa boot này là đĩa cài đặt windows chứ hiren's boot thì chịu) hoặc có cái đĩa multiboot có đủ cả cũng được, cho vào chạy thôi

----------


## phuongxoan

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*

nếu là đĩa win thì nó tự boot. ko boot thì nén. còn hirent đâu có win mà cài? dùng multi boot thì làm cái gì cũng được. chỉ có đập máy là ko đc thôi. hiii

----------


## b5fixel

*trả lời: hoi cai win bang dia boot*

bạn ghost lại máy,đỡ phải cài win đúng k ?

----------

